# 4 symphonies



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" in C major, K. 551 (1788):*

*1. Allegro vivace, 4/4
2. Andante cantabile, 3/4 in F major
3. Menuetto: Allegretto - Trio, 3/4
4. Molto allegro, 2/2

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conductor - Nicolaus Harnoncourt
Grosser Musikvereinsaal Wien*

A fine performance of a wonderfull symphony.
Great sound.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius: 6. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

*I. Allegro molto moderato
II. Allegretto moderato
III. Poco vivace
IV. Allegro molto - Allegro assai - Doppo più lento ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 13. Dezember 2013 ∙*

This is a great symphony, and Sibelius is a composer I should dedicate more time to. The lyric and adventurous is mixed together with the powerfull to a very entertaining and rich blend. And Sibelius go deap, and will probably give a totally new listening experience next time.
Very good performance, and I love to watch Jarvis face when he is conducting.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Robert Schumann: Symphony no.3, op.97, 'Rheinische'. *

*Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Carl Nielsen - Symfoni nr 4 (Det Uudslukkelige) - *

*Det kongelige kapel - Simon Rattle
© Danmarks Radio*


----------

